# Strongest person tsunade can beat



## rubberguy (Apr 24, 2013)

Scenerio 1
katsuyu restricted
scenerio 2
katsuyu allowed


----------



## Bonly (Apr 24, 2013)

With Katsuyu i'd say she stands a good chance against The French dude.

Without Katsuyu i'd say Mifune as he's the first to pop in my head, but this depends on the knowledge each have.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 24, 2013)

With Katsuyu, I'd say Sasori or the Nidaime Mizukage

Without Katsuyu, Mifune or Chiyo? She might be able to beat Ei as well, but thats 50/50.

*edit;* Actually, I forgot about quite a lot of people. Without Katsuyu she could also beat Danzou or Mei Terumi, who are stronger than Mifune or Chiyo.

With Katsuyu she may be also be able to defeat the likes of Orochimaru. She would also definitely defeat Ei with the help of her summon.​​


----------



## FlamingRain (Apr 24, 2013)

Scenario 1: Ay or Danzo, whichever you believe is stronger

Scenario 2: Orochimaru


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 24, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Without Katsuyu, Mifune or Chiyo? She might be able to beat Ei as well, but thats 50/50.​​



I believe Tsunade can one-shot Ei (her punch fractured Madara's Susano'o ribcage, which came out unscratched against Lighting Oppression Horizontal Chop, the same move which sliced clean off Ei's arm), however, his maximum speed poses a huge issue.

She simply cannot react to nor hit him. Ei can easily avoid her punches, arbitrarily aimed as they will be, and gradually beat her to death even as Byakugou recovers her wounds. It's a battle of attrition, but both have similar stamina. Eventually, Ei will outlast her, as she will be the one constantly regenerating wounds and expending chakra.

It's more of a 60-40 or 65-35 scenario in Ei's favour, honestly.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I believe Tsunade can one-shot Ei (her punch fractured Madara's Susano'o ribcage, which came out unscratched against Lighting Oppression Horizontal Chop, the same move which sliced clean off Ei's arm), however, his maximum speed poses a huge issue.
> 
> She simply cannot react to nor hit him. Ei can easily avoid her punches, arbitrarily aimed as they will be, and gradually beat her to death even as Byakugou recovers her wounds. It's a battle of attrition, but both have similar stamina. Eventually, Ei will outlast her, as she will be the one constantly regenerating wounds and expending chakra.
> 
> It's more of a 60-40 or 65-35 scenario in Ei's favour, honestly.


Ei virtually stomps her. 

Horozontal Chop and Liger Bomb essentially one-shot her. The former slices through her body (beheading) while the later essentially rockets her brains around her skull immediately putting her into a coma, aside from breaking her body directly in half. 

Tsunade has no decent durability, she cannot really sustain a single punch from A's normal base strength, it would rip directly through her flesh- something she will not regenerate from. 

Tsunade's full concentrated power has the capacity to fatally wound A, but her normal kicking variant didn't even wound Madara post-transport entry. In fact, it visually looked as if Base A's strength was comparable to Tsunade's:


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 24, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Liger Bomb essentially one-shot her.



No. Cool as it looks, Liger Bomb wasn't exactly quantifiably impressive; it looked like a mere building-level attack. Not to mention you can't exactly scale it from any attacks of actual note.



> The former slices through her body (beheading) while the later essentially rockets her brains around her skull immediately putting her into a coma, aside from breaking her body directly in half.



This I can get behind.

Good Lord, Tsunade really is the weakest Kage, let alone pertaining to the Hokages. Even Mei's mist/lava can incapacitate her when she gets close, and the Mist will effectively counter the former's close-quarters style of combat.



DaVizWiz said:


> In fact, it visually looked as if Base A's strength was comparable to Tsunade's:



I don't at all understand how you gather such a conclusion from that panel in particular. Elaborate.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2013)

> No. Cool as it looks, Liger Bomb wasn't exactly quantifiably impressive; it looked like a mere building-level attack. Not to mention you can't exactly scale it from any attacks of actual note.


It surely was, it shattered a Susano rib and explicitly destroyed the ground below in a outburst of electricity. 

Tsunade isn't surviving this.




> I don't at all understand how you gather such a conclusion from that panel in particular. Elaborate.


I don't see how you don't. The clashing bursts are comparable in size, and Tsunade did no visual damage to Madara's body or armor.

You're suggesting Tsunade has the capacity to end A with a single hit, when one of her single hits did not harm durable-less Madara at all.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 24, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> It surely was, it shattered Susano ribs and explicitly destroyed the ground below in a outburst of electricity.



And? Sasuke' ribcage Susano'o has demonstrated notable durability feats as of late?



> Tsunade isn't surviving this. You'd be a lunatic to suggest such.



She certainly isn't coming out fresh clean; Byakugou will be required to heal the injuries. However, I don't believe it's enough to one-shot her, given how unimpressive Liger Bomb was portrayed as, quantifiably speaking, of course.



> I don't see how you don't. The *clashing bursts* are comparable in size



What? That is one nonsensical factor to rely upon if you're trying to gauge which is stronger.

Not to mention those 'clashing bursts' aren't indicative of anything, they're just there to emphasize that impact was made with their punches.



> and Tsunade did no visual damage to Madara's body or armor.
> 
> You're suggesting Tsunade has the capacity to end A with a single hit, when one of her single hits did not harm durable-less Madara at all.



This does not prove that Base Ei = Tsunade. Stay on topic; you're using non-sequiturs now.

Basically, disregarding the laughable 'clashing bursts' portion of your argument, this is the summary of your argument: 'Tsunade couldn't harm Madara, and since Ei > Madara in durability, Base Ei = Tsunade in strength'.

How on earth does any of that relate?

Not to mention you yourself admitted that Tsunade's power varies by concentration of chakra; clearly Tsunade's off-hand kick towards Madara > her full power, unless Madara > ribcage Susano'o, a notion which is ridiculous.

Fix your argument; it's structured horribly and its logical reasoning isn't flowing.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2013)

> And? Sasuke' ribcage Susano'o has demonstrated notable durability feats as of late?


Are you fucking kidding me?

Tsunade's body is more durable than that of Sasuke's Susano ribs and the entire concrete room which was decimated? 



> She certainly isn't coming out fresh clean; Byakugou will be required to heal the injuries. However, I don't believe it's enough to one-shot her, given how unimpressive Liger Bomb was portrayed as, quantifiably speaking, of course.


Unimpressive? It fucking destroyed a concrete room. 



> What? That is one nonsensical factor to rely upon if you're trying to gauge which is stronger.
> 
> Not to mention those 'clashing bursts' aren't indicative of anything, they're just there to emphasize that impact was made with their punches.


It indicates A's power was sufficient enough to equal that of Mu's. It also indicates Tsunade's kick didn't even have the capacity to dent leather Samuari armor. 

The drawn burst is always an indication of power. We see this throughout the manga whether it be BM Chouji's GM punch or Gai's Rock Destroying Elbow. 

The larger the burst the stronger the power in most cases. 



> This does not prove that Base Ei = Tsunade. Stay on topic; you're using non-sequiturs now.
> 
> Basically, disregarding the laughable 'clashing bursts' portion of your argument, this is the summary of your argument: 'Tsunade couldn't harm Madara, and since Ei > Madara in durability, Base Ei = Tsunade in strength'.


This is laughable? I provided the panel and you provide no counter. 

I clearly said Tsunade's full power has the capacity to mortally wound A. I then said her normal power wasn't enough to dent Madara's armor. 



> Not to mention you yourself admitted that Tsunade's power varies by concentration of chakra; clearly Tsunade's off-hand kick towards Madara > her full power, unless Madara > ribcage Susano'o, a notion which is ridiculous.


Off-hand kick? What does that mean? Are you suggesting Tsunade didn't have the capacity to use her full power in that panel?

Provide proof?



> Fix your argument; it's structured horribly and its logical reasoning isn't flowing.


I have no argument, I explained a panel which CLEARLY visually depicts A's strength equal to that of Tsunade's. 

I then provided an arugment that Ei would utterly annihilate her with standard Base Punches, which have the capacity to decimate concrete walls. Liger Bomb, which destroyed a concrete room and busted a Susano rib. And Horozontal chop, which had the capacity to chop off a Bijuu's horn.

This entire debate is a comical event. 


> It's more of a 60-40 or 65-35 scenario in Ei's favour, honestly.


The fact you stated Tsunade had a 40% chance of winning is arguably bordering lunacy. Once I saw this I should have immediately decided to ignore you.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 24, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Tsunade's body is more durable than that of Sasuke's Susano ribs and the entire concrete room which was decimated?



I'll repeat the question since you have a hard time comprehending basic questions:



> And? Sasuke' ribcage Susano'o has demonstrated notable durability feats as of late?





> Unimpressive? It fucking destroyed a concrete room.



'Destroyed'? By that, you mean fracturing a relatively small portion of the room which was already cratered to begin with? Strictly talking of destructive yields, that oh-so impressive Liger Bomb wouldn't even amount to large-building level.
-snip-



> It indicates A's power was sufficient enough to equal that of Mu's. It also indicates Tsunade's kick didn't even have the capacity to dent leather Samuari armor.



'equal to that of Mu's'? Do you even know what you were originally arguing?

Oh dear, so apparently you've switched from debating 'Base Ei = Tsunade' to 'tsunade is sooo week she can't even dent Samurai armor!111!'

Christ, did it ever occur to you that the armor in question was durable enough to take a hit?



> The drawn burst is always an indication of power. We see this throughout the manga whether it be BM Chouji's GM punch or Gai's Rock Destroying Elbow.
> 
> The larger the burst the stronger the power in most cases.



That has to do with the size of the offending limb (fist, elbow, leg, whatever)-snip-. Know why BM Chouji's visual is so large? Because he himself is gigantic. This is clear to anyone with common sense.

Fuck, using your logic, half-transformed Chouji/Choza's punches would be stronger than Tsunade's because 'their clashing bursts' were bigger. Despite the fact that we know that Tsunade/Ei are far beyond that level.



> This is laughable? I provided the panel and you provide no counter.



Yes. Implying that the 'bigger' the clashing burst is drawn, thereby the stronger it is, is a retarded argument and should never be employed by anybody remotely intelligent.

half-transformed Chouji/Choza's punches 

See that middle panel? The one of Tsunade hitting Madara's Susano'o ribcage? Yeah, that 'clashing burst' was damn small, was it not? It's no bigger than the one she used on Madara when she teleported to him, yet we know for a fact that it's much, much stronger given that said blow broke the ribcage.

-snip-



> I clearly said Tsunade's full power has the capacity to mortally wound A. I then said her normal power wasn't enough to dent Madara's armor.
> 
> Off-hand kick? What does that mean? Are you suggesting Tsunade didn't have the capacity to use her full power in that panel?
> 
> Provide proof?



Doesn't matter; either way, Tsunade's punch directed towards Madara's ribcage >>>>> the one used against him during teleportation. Hence the differentiation between her full and normal power.



> I have no argument, I explained a panel which CLEARLY visually depicts A's strength equal to that of Tsunade's.



Yeah, by using a laughable false equivalency between 'clashing bursts' and power which has numerous contradictions.



> I then provided an arugment that Ei would utterly annihilate her with standard Base Punches



How are standard *Base* (repeat this word, without the Lightning Shroud) going to kill Tsunade? 



> which have the capacity to decimate concrete walls. Liger Bomb, which destroyed a concrete room and busted a Susano rib. And Horozontal chop, which had the capacity to chop off a Bijuu's horn.
> 
> This entire debate is a comical event.



I agreed that Horizontal Chop would kill her. Stop misconstruing basic sentences-snip-.

And all of those feats you just mentioned are: A.) No supporting feats to render it impressive (Susano'o ribs), flat-out relatively weak (Liger Bomb).


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2013)

> I'll repeat the question since you have a hard time comprehending basic questions:


Clearly baiting- Reported.



> 'Destroyed'? By that, you mean fracturing a relatively small portion of the room which was already cratered to begin with? Strictly talking of destructive yields, that oh-so impressive Liger Bomb wouldn't even amount to large-building level.
> 
> Get real, you dense fuck.


Destoyed, indeed. 
Baiting again- Reported. 

By fracturing you mean creating a crater 200x the size of both men, arguably 40 feet deep, correct? Raikage created an X-games skating rink in a single maneuver. 


Your argument: Tsunade survives this. 



> 'equal to that of Mu's'? Do you even know what you were originally arguing?
> 
> Oh dear, so apparently you've switched from debating 'Base Ei = Tsunade' to 'tsunade is sooo week she can't even dent Samurai armor!111!'
> 
> Christ, did it ever occur to you that the armor in question was durable enough to take a hit?


He traded fists with Mu, a man who picks up boulders 10x his size with a single arm. 

My argument was plain and simple, Tsunade's punch didn't even manage to land a dent on weak Samurai armor. 

Tsunade already punched through Madara's armor and body on panel. His armor was constructed by chakra, as was his entire spiritual essence. 

So no, it did not occur to me. Because a woman who busts through concrete walls should innately have the ability to tear apart armor that equals the protection output of the leather jacket in my fucking bedroom closet. 



> That has to do with the size of the offending limb (fist, elbow, leg, whatever), you *moron*. Know why BM Chouji's visual is so large? Because he himself is gigantic. This is clear to anyone with common sense.
> 
> Fuck, using your logic, half-transformed Chouji/Choza's punches would be stronger than Tsunade's because 'their clashing bursts' were bigger. Despite the fact that we know that Tsunade/Ei are far beyond that level.


Reported. 

No, because his power output is extreme. I could just as easily punch a cockroach and you will not visually see any burst of power. 

BM Chouji, normal in size, killed Jirobo with a single BM Punch, when previously dropping his colossal body atop him did absolutely nothing. 

If you're suggesting a visual burst of power on an opponent's body after a strike is landed is not any type of indication of the striker's power- you are absolutely beyond educating. 



> Yes. Implying that the 'bigger' the clashing burst is drawn, thereby the stronger it is, is a retarded argument and should never be employed by anybody remotely intelligent.


You are ridiculous dude. A burst of visual power is always a clear indication of increased power output. It would not be drawn if the artist wasn't trying to showcase physical power. 

Disagreeing with this is absurd. 



> half-transformed Chouji/Choza's punches
> 
> See that middle panel? The one of Tsunade hitting Madara's Susano'o ribcage? Yeah, that 'clashing burst' was damn small, was it not? It's no bigger than the one she used on Madara when she teleported to him, yet we know for a fact that it's much, much stronger given that said blow broke the ribcage.


That burst is larger than Tsunade's body and blocks visual capacity of the Mokuton trees behind it.

This burst was larger than Gai's Rock Crumbler and Raikage's Horozontal Chop.



> You are mentally deficient.


Reported. 



> Doesn't matter; either way, Tsunade's punch directed towards Madara's ribcage >>>>> the one used against him during teleportation. Hence the differentiation between her full and normal power.


That much was clear. However, it does not discount the fact her fast-paced punches don't have the capacity to even dent leather armor. 



> Yeah, by using a laughable false equivalency between 'clashing bursts' and power which has numerous contradictions.


Everything has contridictions, we are at the whim of the artist when debating manga.

But assuming visual lighted bursts of power isn't an indication of power is utter lunacy. 



> How are standard *Base* (repeat this word, without the Lightning Shroud) going to kill Tsunade?


Because he busts through concrete walls casually, sends Killer B flying 50m with a simple slap, and breaks a durable White Zetsu's neck in base? 



> I agreed that Horizontal Chop would kill her. Stop misconstruing basic sentences, you inbred moron.
> 
> And all of those feats you just mentioned are: A.) No supporting feats to render it impressive (Susano'o ribs), flat-out relatively weak (Liger Bomb).


[/QUOTE]Reported. 

All of the feats mentioned are clear indications a durable-less Tsunade has absolutely no capacity to survive any of Raikage's offensive concrete-shattering arsenal.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 24, 2013)

Hidan comes to mind.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 25, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I believe Tsunade can one-shot Ei (her punch fractured Madara's Susano'o ribcage, which came out unscratched against Lighting Oppression Horizontal Chop, the same move which sliced clean off Ei's arm), however, his maximum speed poses a huge issue.



I'm not sure if she would one-shot him, his ability to survive through the Lightning transfer technique has swayed me into thinking he's a durability god. _However_, I do agree a hit would be more than enough to weaken him to the point that landing a succeeding blow/blows would be easier. 




> She simply cannot react to nor hit him. Ei can easily avoid her punches, arbitrarily aimed as they will be, and gradually beat her to death even as Byakugou recovers her wounds. It's a battle of attrition, but both have similar stamina. Eventually, Ei will outlast her, as she will be the one constantly regenerating wounds and expending chakra.



She could most certainly react to a _V1_ Ei - and there's every chance that she could land a a blow when he's in that mode. In V2 she can't protect herself from or dodge his attacks, but I think she still might be able to graze or poke him the moment he smacks her. Furthermore, Tsunade's attrition is always high, but just how high depends on how much chakra is in her seal. With only a month or so of chakra storage she was able to abuse her regeneration significantly against Madara, with several _years_ of storage [like she had during the Pein arc] it would be natural to assume her regeneration lasts even longer.



> My argument was plain and simple, Tsunade's punch didn't even manage to land a dent on weak Samurai armor.



Use common sense. She'd just been torn up badly by a technique that propelled her through the air at lightning-speed, it would be natural to assume she wasn't able to use her maximum strength. Likely because her physical strength had been _rendered ineffective_​​


----------



## Alita (Apr 25, 2013)

She should be able to handle at least sasori.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> She should be able to handle at least sasori.



If Byakugo can handle his poison then maybe. Otherwise, he's her worst nightmare.​


----------



## FlamingRain (Apr 25, 2013)

Rocky said:


> If Byakugo can handle his poison then maybe. Otherwise, he's her worst nightmare.​



I think if we consider everything she's known for, she most likely can. Chiyo hated her for being able to immediately counteract her poisons during the wars iirc. She also fought against Hanzo- seemingly the world's foremost poison expert, and came out okay. She had Jiraiya and Orochimaru with her but just what the crap could they possibly do to help someone who's been poisoned?
Taking that into account alongside the facts that poisons function by degenerating cells while Byakugo regenerates them, and that Sasori's poisons have been withstood by Chiyo with only part of her life force left and Sakura long enough to catch up to Naruto and Kakashi before one sacrifices their life to revive Gaara, I'd say poisons are not the Queen of Elixer's worry here.


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 25, 2013)

do we all remember what happen to J-man?? 

our dear J-man received huge scar on his chest from Tsunade.. how old is she?? 12? :rofl

I am sure that she can give A run for the money.

 She is woman version of the One-punch man.. LOL


----------



## rubberguy (Apr 26, 2013)

Guybot2 said:


> do we all remember what happen to J-man??
> 
> our dear J-man received huge scar on his chest from Tsunade.. how old is she?? 12? :rofl
> 
> ...



that cloud girl punched naruto's face too, she must be top tier too


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I'm not sure if she would one-shot him, his ability to survive through the Lightning transfer technique has swayed me into thinking he's a durability god. _However_, I do agree a hit would be more than enough to weaken him to the point that landing a succeeding blow/blows would be easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa holy shit this is Creator level Tsunade hype.

I don't see her beating Sasori or A. And most definitely not Hidan. And if by Nidaime Mizukage you mean the guy with the hax clam and the Oil doll? yeah hell no she's not beating him.


----------



## tanman (Apr 26, 2013)

No Katsuyu:
Mifune: With knowledge, Tsunade should be able to activate regeneration after the initial hit.
Hidan/Chiyo/Mei/Base Gai: Without knowledge, Tsunade should be able take care of them with high diff.

Katsuyu:
Orochimaru (no Edo Tensei): With knowledge, Tsunade should be able to stalemate. (NOT WIN)
Base Jiraiya: Barring Yomi Numa GG, Tsunade  should be able to decisively beat base Jiraiya with very high difficulty.

Sasori/Kakuzu should beat her with high difficulty. Poison & Threads.
A should one-shot, quite frankly. Against V1, her regeneration should serve her well, but I don't see how it's helping her against a V2 blitz which almost always goes for the head.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 26, 2013)

Solo tsunade:
can defo beat hidan or part 1 kakashi in cqc

summoning slug:
could beat Mei or trollkage high diff.

she cant beat iron sand sasori imo


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> whoa holy shit this is Creator level Tsunade hype.
> 
> I don't see her beating Sasori or A. And most definitely not Hidan. And if by Nidaime Mizukage you mean the guy with the hax clam and the Oil doll? yeah hell no she's not beating him.



You can't just slag off someone's post and then give absolutely no justification at all whatsoever for your conflicting view. Anyway, you're vastly underestimating her if you think she can't even defeat the likes of Hidan.

Unlike Tsunade, Hidan can no longer fight after he takes a hit. I also don't need to justify her _taijutsu_ ability, she has a 5 in the Databook for a reason. She's fast enough to keep up with Base Ei, blitz Orochimaru and outspeed an airborne Onoki. Add in her pseudo-immortality, and a summon who can divide into literally thousands of smaller clones who can all spit acid and . . Hidan dies a horrible, horrible death.

As for Sasori, a lot of hisattacks were dodged by Chiyo, who is only a _0.5_ above Tsunade in speed. She's also less skilled than Tsunade in taijutsu, whose style was perfect for countering and evading Sasori's attacks [1] She's also more skilled at _removing poisons_ than Sakura is, whose only had about 2 years in the medical field, compared to Tsunade's 30+ years. Additionally, Tsunade has a regenerative technique that means Sasori's puppets can't slice her to pieces, and as FlamingRain explained already, there's a chance that Byakugou may also be able to counter poisons, since it regrows cells while some poisons are known to degenerate cells. 

Add in Tsunade's giant slug that can spit giant acid blasts, surround her when she needs protected from attacks, heal her while she fights, and continually divide herself to prevent being poisoned by Sasori, and I'm quite certain Tsunade has a shot at victory.

The Nidaime Mizukage can't inflict any damage to Tsunade. Unless you propose he tries to kill her with a suiton bullet, which would barely phase her at all given how resilient she is. His oil explosion technique can likewise be tanked via Byakugou/Creation Rebirth or Katsuyu clones surrounding her, and her clones can be used to scout out the real Mizukage while he's using his explosion technique, allowing Tsunade to actually find him and put him down while he's weakened. The same method can be used for countering his clam genjutsu, where Katsuyu divisions can scout around the area until they find the real clam, allowing Tsunade to track it down and destroy it. Of course she'll have a large amount of difficulty defeating him, and it would be a very long match, but she has the attrition to last that long.​​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> whoa holy shit this is Creator level Tsunade hype.
> 
> I don't see her beating Sasori or A. And most definitely not Hidan. And if by Nidaime Mizukage you mean the guy with the hax clam and the Oil doll? yeah hell no she's not beating him.



I covered this once upon a time.  I wasn't going to repost it, but, if it's Darth, I'll risk the red for you.

Copied original post .

The rest of the thread 

I think I pretty much answered whatever came up in that thread so please just look at it if you're going to disagree with it.

Now Godaime doesn't have to feel so alone.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 26, 2013)

#foreveralone​​


----------

